

49-page NSA research paper on how to crack Tor - ethanhunt_
http://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/page/world/nsa-research-report-on-the-tor-encryption-program/501/

======
betawolf33
"Unfortunately , we were not able to find any good way to discover a new
hidden service or to find where a known hidden service is hosted. For more
discussion, see sections 7.2.2, Locating known hidden services and 7.3,
Discovering unknown hidden services."

Yet there was an attack (on an older version of Tor) published openly not long
before this paper was written. ([http://www.onion-
router.net/Publications/locating-hidden-ser...](http://www.onion-
router.net/Publications/locating-hidden-servers.pdf))

~~~
ethanhunt_
At the end of the abstract of your paper: "We recommend changes to route
selection design and implementation for Tor. These changes require no
operational increase in network overhead and are simple to make; but they
prevent the attacks we have demonstrated. They have been implemented."

So the NSA was unable to independently discover what's in the above paper. Or
they discovered it, but it was at a higher cleared level than this leaked
paper.

The "Locating Hidden Servers" paper has a .mil author too.

------
ethanhunt_
This paper is from 2006, so there's almost certainly more developments since
then.

